# Quinn Archery is now making bows again.



## Greenarrow1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi everyone just wanted to let everyone know that Quinn Archery is up and running, just ordered a set limbs for my Stallion.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Greenarrow1 said:


> Hi everyone just wanted to let everyone know that Quinn Archery is up and running, just ordered a set limbs for my Stallion.


HOLY COW!!! Are you serious!! Who is doing it? The guy that David was training? Is the quality going to be the same?


----------



## Greenarrow1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Flyboy718 said:


> HOLY COW!!! Are you serious!! Who is doing it? The guy that David was training? Is the quality going to be the same?


I spoke at length with Terry Quinn and she said that a young man that her father had been training was now building the bows, but is only working on a part time basis until there is enough orders to go full time.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Glad to hear that someone is going to keep making them. Mr. Quinn built one of the best recurves EVER made.
Mr Quinn was a great person, ....so was Mrs. Peggy and all the family. We lost one of the great bowmakers....for sure.


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

Wahoo! I am excited. My Quinn Longhorn has proven to be one helluva bow. I've been thinking it would be nice to have another set of limbs for the nonhunting season.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Man...I guess I will be able to own a Longhorn Classic then! That was my next item on the list.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Old thread i know, but i cannot find any info on Quinn bows?
Web page?


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Here's a dealer:

http://www.tollgatearchery.com/tollgate5f.htm

Apparently they're TQ Bows now. Site w/ contact information but no URL:

http://www.americanarcheryshops.com/Archery/Archery-TX.htm

Try:

T Q Bows Inc
1270 Conrad Sauer Dr., Houston TX 77043 713-467-7907


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

thank you.


----------



## CaptJack (Apr 20, 2005)

or call Terry at - 713-827-0284


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Are they still around?


----------



## bronco2 (Mar 28, 2008)

i cant find anything..


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

This vendor stated they were a dealer last May:

http://www.tollgatearchery.com/tollgate5f.htm


----------



## woodpecker1 (Sep 6, 2012)

i love it! sure like hearing bows still being born from one generation to another. im sre thankful for the great set of hands that taught me the art..now i wish bruce from chapparal archery would pass along his gift as well he made my alltime favorite kaibab hybrid great going for quin!!


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

No pics in this thread


----------



## mspaci (Oct 29, 2007)

did they go out again, number says it was changed & not available? Mike


----------

